
plProfiler – Profiling Stored Procedures in PostgreSQL - PeterZaitsev
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/02/13/plprofiler-getting-a-handy-tool-for-profiling-your-pl-pgsql-code/
======
avivallssa
I have used plprofiler in the past and it helped a lot especially while
migrating to POstgres from Oracle. I have a good feedback about this always.

------
jobinau
Yes, It helps a lot in Oracle to PostgreSQL migration

~~~
LoriP
There seems to be quite a lot in common between PG and Oracle RDBMS, PG is the
database that seems to make the most sense to me as an ex-Oracle RDBMS person?
So I can see how this functionality could be a blessing in a migration
project. Time to roll up my sleeves and study postgres I think...

~~~
avivallssa
And from PostgreSQL 11, it supporting transactions within Stored Procs is
killing. Earlier, Oracle to PostgreSQL required developers to re-write a lot
of logic in application to make it for PostgreSQL. Now, from PG 11, it
supports transactions and that made the migrations more and more easier.

